# Divx sur INA.fr



## j2b (8 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Je désirerai savoir si d'autres personnes ont rencontré un problème similaire au mien :
J'ai acheté il y a quelques jours une vidéo sur le site de VOD de l'INA : http://www.ina.fr. Après le règlement, on me propose de télécharger un fichier ayant une extension .tix et une taille d'environs 1 Mo.

Je ne parviens pas à lire ce fichier, quelque soit le logiciel que j'utilise (y compris le DivX Player for Mac).

Renseignement pris, il s'agit d'un "ticket DivX", qui donne accès à un téléchargement de vidéo. Cela fonctionne bien sous Windows à l'aide du DivX Player. Mais sous Mac ?
Depuis une semaine, j'essaye d'avoir des explications avec le service après vente de l'INA, qui ne m'aide pas beaucoup, s'efforcant de me renvoyer différents messages "génériques" assurant que tout fonctionne également sous Mac.

Quelqu'un est il arrivé à acheter et lire une vidéo venant de ce site ?

Merci de votre aide,

// Jean-Baptiste
http://jbbres.free.fr


----------



## socrate (8 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
les fichiers tix sont des divX avec drm . J'ai trouvé ça sur le site de l'ina
http://www.ina.fr/archivespourtous/popup.php?vue=ours&mode=aide01

Il faut donc divx6 pour mac que l'on trouve ici 
http://www.divx.com/


Ps j'ai pas essayé, je n'ai rien acheté sur l'ina


----------



## j2b (8 Mai 2006)

socrate a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> les fichiers tix sont des divX avec drm . J'ai trouvé ça sur le site de l'ina
> http://www.ina.fr/archivespourtous/popup.php?vue=ours&mode=aide01
> 
> ...



Hélas, c'est la réponse que me donne l'INA sans cesse mais, que ce soit avec DivX 6 ou DivX Player, impossible de lire cette vidéo.
Ou plutôt impossible de la télécharger puisque le fichier TIX n'est pas une vidéo en soit mais un "bon pour télécharger".


----------



## Macintoche (11 Mai 2006)

j2b a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je désirerai savoir si d'autres personnes ont rencontré un problème similaire au mien :
> J'ai acheté il y a quelques jours une vidéo sur le site de VOD de l'INA : http://www.ina.fr. Après le règlement, on me propose de télécharger un fichier ayant une extension .tix et une taille d'environs 1 Mo.
> ...


Salut j2b, j'ai exactement le même problème que toi ! Je me retrouve avec ce fichier .tix et je ne sais pas quoi en faire.

As-tu trouvé une solution ? Ou bien quelqu'un d'autre peut-il nous éclairer?

Merci d'avance


----------



## j2b (12 Mai 2006)

Hélas toujours pas de solution pour moi... Le service clientèle de l'INA se contente depuis le début de me dire qu'il faut que je possède Quicktime 7, DivX 6 et DivX Player for Mac (4 mails de leur part ayant en substance le même contenu, leur suivi des incidents laisse beaucoup à désirer).
Lassé, je leur ai fait passer des copies d'écrans avec les versions des logiciels. J'espère que cette fois-ci, ils se pencheront réellement sur le problème et n'essayeront pas, une fois de plus, de botter en touche.

Je pense que ceux qui, comme moi, rencontrent ce problème, doivent également les contacter pour leur faire savoir que leur solution de VOD ne semble pas fonctionner sur Mac. Leur site affirme toujours le contraire.

// Jean-Baptiste
http://jbbres.free.fr


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Mai 2006)

Après avoir également testé, je ne crois pas non plus que leur solution fonctionne sur MacOs.


----------



## j2b (12 Mai 2006)

Bonne nouvelle !!!! Je reçois ce jour la réponse du service clientèle de l'INA !!



> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Nous nous excusons du désagrément occasionné. L'extension .tix n'est à ce jours pas pris en charge par le lecteur divx player 6 pour MAC.
> ...



Donc, il nous confirme que ça ne marche pas (ça a été dur à leur arraché) mais en revanche, il nous dise que ça marchera bientôt. Rendez-vous dans 2 mois donc !!!!

J'invite les rédacteurs de MacGénération à faire part de la nouvelle afin qu'il n'y ai pas trop d'utilisateurs qui achètent sans le savoir des vidéos qu'ils ne pourront pas lire pour la moment.

// Jean-Baptiste
http://jbbres.free.fr


----------



## jujuhtst (13 Mai 2006)

Une réponse à la question de la VOD sur Mac a été donnée sur le forum officiel DivX :
http://community.divx.com/forum/viewTopic.php?id=591
J'ai des doutes sur le 1 ou 2 mois donné par l'INA ...


----------



## r e m y (13 Mai 2006)

Même réponse obtenue des développeurs DivX: 

Hi,

Unfortunately, VOD (Video on Demand) is not supported on MAC therefore, you can't use the tix file. Hopefully, in future releases we wll offer this feature also for MAC.
I hope this help :-(

Thank you,
DivX Team


----------



## Alexandre (13 Mai 2006)

Si je fais récupérer un film sur ce site par un pécéiste ami (j'en ai), est-ce que vous voyez un moyen pour lui d'en crééer un dvd ou cd divx exploitable sur un lecteur dvd de salon, ou encore mieux : pourrait-il le convertir depuis son pécé dans un format video exploitable sur un mac?


----------



## jujuhtst (13 Mai 2006)

Si les DRM sont vraiment bonne, normalement non ...

Car je pense qu'aucune platine de salon (à l'heure actuelle) ne peut lire les fichier divx avec DRM.


----------



## Alexandre (13 Mai 2006)

Et la conversion sur un Pécé dans un autre format à partir de celui-ci ?


----------



## jujuhtst (13 Mai 2006)

Bienvenu dans le doux monde des DRM ...
à l'heure actuelle, à moins de contourner la protection (de manière + ou - légal, cf. cette chère loi DADVSI) ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## j2b (13 Mai 2006)

jujuhtst a dit:
			
		

> Si les DRM sont vraiment bonne, normalement non ...
> 
> Car je pense qu'aucune platine de salon (à l'heure actuelle) ne peut lire les fichier divx avec DRM.



Sur la question des platines de salon, j'ai lu sur le site de l'INA :



> Vous venez de télécharger une vidéo sur www.ina.fr mais elle ne passe pas sur votre lecteur DVD ?
> Si ceci se produit, il vous faut vérifier une chose: votre lecteur DVD est-il certifié DivX? En effet, seuls les lecteurs certifiés DivX pourront visionner vos vidéos en DivX. Un lecteur non certifié DivX n'offrera aucune garantie de lecture, car il n'aura pas été soumis aux programmes de qualité, fiabilité et intéropérabilité de la certification DivX.
> Pour savoir si votre lecteur DVD est certifié, allumez-le, et cherchez, dans son menu, le code de VOD (pour "Video On Demand") de 8 chiffres. Ce code vous permettra d'enregistrer votre lecteur sur https://vod.divx.com et de visionner vos vidéos DivX téléchargées.
> Dans l'éventualité où vous ne trouviez pas ce code, veuillez vous adresser au magasin où vous avez acheté votre lecteur DVD.



Par contre, je n'ai strictement aucune idée de :
- Si cela est vrai (je n'ai pas de platine DivX)
- Si cela fonctionne avec toutes les paltines DivX du marché.

Si quelques utilisateurs de PC font le test, qu'ils nous laissent savoir.

Par contre je n'ai vu nulle part que l'on puisse graver les fichiers acheté sur des DVD vidéos normaux. Je trouve cela fort dommage.


----------



## jujuhtst (13 Mai 2006)

Il y a des platine certifiées DivX DRM :
Les nouvelles platines de KiSS (maintenant Linksys/Cisco...), enfin après mise à jour du firmware...
Et d'autres fabricants aussi, mais bon ça n'est pas les platines des supermarché ...
(Une liste sur le site DivX.com : http://www.divx.com/products/hw/browse.php?c=1 )

Mais on ne peut pas transformer les fichier en DVD ou autre format lisible partout (sinon quel intérêt du DRM ...) et cela légalement à l'heure actuelle.


----------



## Rener (17 Mars 2009)

jujuhtst a dit:


> Mais on ne peut pas transformer les fichier en DVD ou autre format lisible partout (...).



	Jai acheté deux émissions télé à lI.N.A., pour découvrir ensuite que le visionnage de ces émissions savère outrancièrement contraignant. Ces émissions sont pourtant devenues ma propriété, tout comme lest un DVD acheté dans le commerce. Je suis censé pouvoir en disposer sans entrave tant que jen fais un usage privé.
	Or il faut, pour la formule la plus simple : disposer dun ordinateur connecté à linternet, télécharger un logiciel «DivX Player» et minscrire sur un site pour disposer dun compte DivX donnant accès à la vidéo sur demande. Au moment de chaque visionnage, il me faut être connecté, lancer le lecteur, taper mon adresse mail et mon mot de passe.
	Je nexpose même pas toute la formule pour le cas où lon désire tout simplement visionner son achat sur un lecteur de salon, cest de la démence : il faut un lecteur certifié DivX, dont on dispose du numéro DivX, faire inscrire ce lecteur sur un site, il est aussi question de code, etc., jabrège.

	Vendre cest vendre, et garder cest voler. Je trouve intolérable que lI.N.A. conserve ainsi ce contrôle abusif sur ce quelle a vendu (fort cher soit dit en passant).
	À ce titre, je souhaiterais faire une copie de MES émissions sous un format que je puisse lire sans contrainte sur mon lecteur de salon (qui nest pas «certifié DivX», et que je ne vais pas pour autant jeter à la poubelle).
	La loi autorise une copie de sauvegarde dun film que lon possède, et dans le respect dun usage privé. Cest à ce titre que jinterroge le forum pour savoir sil existe des solutions pour effectuer cette copie «libre» ?
	Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## teo (2 Juillet 2009)

Je me rajoute à ce fil.
Je n'ai même pas pu encore *regarder* ma commande !
J'ai acheté une vidéo sur leur site le 29 juin: de mieux en mieux, "_Bonjour, Nous sommes désolés mais suite au lancement de notre nouveau site, le téléchargement des vidéos cryptées divx est momentanément indisponible. Toutefois, votre commande n'est pas perdue. Nous vous invitons donc à recommencer ultérieurement soit en relançant depuis Divx Player soit en relançant depuis le site après vous être identifié.
_"
Même réponse par email et par téléphone. J'essaie toutes les 4-5 h, sur différents navigateurs (FF3 et S4) et Mac et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.
Et pour ce qui est de lancer depuis Divx Player, je n'ai aucun lien à entrer dans le player, qui d'ailleurs refuse d'afficher la fenêtre "ouvrir"  Tout ça pour un site en flash mal foutu qui est lourdingue au possible. Ce qui me rend fou, c'est qu'ils savent que le site ne marche pas mais qu'ils ne préviennent pas les clients et évidemment l'achat a déjà été facturé sur mon compte en banque. Vive les plateformes légales et les mauvais programmeurs


----------

